# Husqvarna 136!!!!



## Hamsta44 (Jul 14, 2007)

I have had one for 6 years and never given it alot of work. However that is to change. It is often said that they are a weak saw. What I would like to know what is REALLY meant by this. I am not interested in brand v brand here but WHY you call this, and other "cheapies", junk saws. Without qualifying the reason, comments are biased. I also run bigger saws too from various stables but I don't rubbish them without qualifying why. Can I expect genuine answers or not?


----------



## MAG58 (Jul 14, 2007)

Do a muffler mod and adjust the carb and it's good to go. The "Blue" 36 is a -91 mod (the "Green" is a -92), and it have seen a lot of cutting over the years. I have had the -91 Husky 36 since it was new.






You can take a look at this thread even if it's about two older Husqvarna 36, but mostly the same as the 136.

Here is the link: *http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=51021*


----------



## Simonizer (Jul 14, 2007)

Modding a P.O.S. like a 136/141 is like putting an elevator in an outhouse. Incidentally, your 36 is actually an orange Poulan. I'm in a good mood and everything, just shaking my head with a bewildered look on my face. Cheers.


----------



## hornett22 (Jul 14, 2007)

*they have no reason.*



Hamsta44 said:


> I have had one for 6 years and never given it alot of work. However that is to change. It is often said that they are a weak saw. What I would like to know what is REALLY meant by this. I am not interested in brand v brand here but WHY you call this, and other "cheapies", junk saws. Without qualifying the reason, comments are biased. I also run bigger saws too from various stables but I don't rubbish them without qualifying why. Can I expect genuine answers or not?



just babbling and jibberish.they bashed the 141 and it is still one of the best saws i have ever owned.guy i sold it to loves it.


----------



## Simonizer (Jul 14, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> just babbling and jibberish.they bashed the 141 and it is still one of the best saws i have ever owned.guy i sold it to loves it.


How many saws have you owned? The 141 sells for about $300.00. There is a reason for this. A Stihl MS260 sells for about $650.00. There is a reason for this too. This is analogous to telling someone a 1973 Ford Pinto is a great car because it got you to the grocery store and back, you sold it to some poor shmuck who derives equal pleasure from this luxury automobile. Not trying to be rude, just realistic. Cheers.


----------



## MAG58 (Jul 14, 2007)

Simonizer said:


> Modding a P.O.S. like a 136/141 is like putting an elevator in an outhouse. Incidentally, your 36 is actually an orange Poulan. I'm in a good mood and everything, just shaking my head with a bewildered look on my face. Cheers.



Whatever, maybe I like to have an elevator in an outhouse and you don't.
But yes the 36/41 and 136/141 is a small plastic saw build in US and have some part from Sweden, and if one use it for what it is made for it's a OK saw


----------



## spacemule (Jul 14, 2007)

Hamsta44 said:


> I have had one for 6 years and never given it alot of work. However that is to change. It is often said that they are a weak saw. What I would like to know what is REALLY meant by this. I am not interested in brand v brand here but WHY you call this, and other "cheapies", junk saws. Without qualifying the reason, comments are biased. I also run bigger saws too from various stables but I don't rubbish them without qualifying why. Can I expect genuine answers or not?


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 14, 2007)

Hamsta44 said:


> I have had one for 6 years and never given it alot of work. However that is to change. It is often said that they are a weak saw. What I would like to know what is REALLY meant by this. I am not interested in brand v brand here but WHY you call this, and other "cheapies", junk saws. Without qualifying the reason, comments are biased. I also run bigger saws too from various stables but I don't rubbish them without qualifying why. Can I expect genuine answers or not?





Simonizer said:


> Modding a P.O.S. like a 136/141 is like putting an elevator in an outhouse. Incidentally, your 36 is actually an orange Poulan. I'm in a good mood and everything, just shaking my head with a bewildered look on my face. Cheers.





If that is all you have............or............you are trying to learn about modding a saw what better platform than saw that didn't cost a lot.

Remember Simon.........you started out the same as EVERYONE ELSE.............knowing nothing!!!


----------



## spacemule (Jul 14, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> If that is all you have............or............you are trying to learn about modding a saw what better platform than saw that didn't cost a lot.
> 
> Remember Simon.........you started out the same as EVERYONE ELSE.............knowing nothing!!!


You gotta admit the elevator in an outhouse was funny! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 14, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> If that is all you have............or............you are trying to learn about modding a saw what better platform than saw that didn't cost a lot.
> 
> Remember Simon.........you started out the same as EVERYONE ELSE.............knowing nothing!!!





spacemule said:


> You gotta admit the elevator in an outhouse was funny! :hmm3grin2orange:




I know...............but coming from Simon that may be the thing he needs as his chit fills up fast...............he needs a quick getaway!!!


----------



## Hamsta44 (Jul 14, 2007)

FYI I have ths followinG. Stihl 041,051, Mac 310, 120, Husky 50, 136. All from new. No faults with any. 
I felt the thread would go pear shaped but it was worth a go.


----------



## keith c raymond (Jul 14, 2007)

I know that a close friend of mine bought a 141 for his son to run as his first saw.That was three years and a whole lot of trees ago.The saw gets normal maintanance and has a very slight muff mod.It runs quite well and has been trouble free,except for wearing out chains from use.If it is a Poulan,it must be a good one.It must be remebered what a saw like this is marketed for and made for,not for a tree service or a cord wood killer,Just a weekend warrior,or a saw that you would not worry about much to borrow out .


----------



## Hamsta44 (Jul 15, 2007)

Regarding that the 136-141 are Poulans, I contacted Husqvarna over that. I was assured that they are NOT Poulans. They are Swedish designed and built in America by the same group of which Poulan is part of. However, as time went by, Poulans adopted some of the bits. Anyway I have had Poulan products before and they have never given me any grief either. All in all, it would appear that preference is given to whatever product makes the majority envious, is the one to have.
Commercial operation is a different kettle of fish but that is not what this thread is about.


----------



## belgian (Jul 15, 2007)

I have owned a 136 and it's an excellent homeowner saw imo. Great value for the money. Modding it seems indeed overkill for what it is designed for.
do a search on the site and you will find good feedback on it.


----------



## XJWoody (Jul 15, 2007)

*OK I'll play*

I've had a Husky 41 for approx 13 years. It has cut a fair bit of wood in that span, and IIRC -other than spark plugs & AF cleaning- the only repairs needed was a chain adjuster tab at maybe year 3, and replacing the kill switch & wires last year. 

After I got my 361, I tore the 41 apart just for a look-see and clean-up... a little carbon build-up on the piston crown, but other than that it looked like new in there. I put it back together (along with a muffler mod/carb reset, and a new plug, fuel line & filter) and it's good to go. 

It's no powerhouse by any stretch of the imagination, and it wouldn't be my first recommendation for someone's only/primary saw... but for what it is, a -$200 homeowner grade tool, it seems to do fine. Reliable, easy to crank & use, easy to maintain etc... Even with my other saws, I often find I'll grab the baby Husky for little stuff - like 8" or less. 

Hamsta44, if you are happy with your 136, that's all that matters. I'd suspect you'll want something a little more robust if your sawing workload is going to increase from occasional. If you are satisfied with the orange saws, and you have a decent dealer nearby, lay your hands on a 346XP, 350, 353, 359 etc... by all means keep the 136 in the arsenal as a back-up. (Those other saws I mentioned share the same small Hqv bar mount with the 136)

Edit: I see hamsta44 has other saws besides the 136.


----------



## Hamsta44 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cheers Woody. Yes I like the Husky Baby. The Stihls are for brute work and the 50 for medium. However, may I say it, I still love using the 310. It has untold hours on it but it outpulls the 136. Just over noisey. The 129 I classify as for desperate use only!!!


----------



## hornett22 (Jul 24, 2007)

*i have owned many and still do.*



Simonizer said:


> How many saws have you owned? The 141 sells for about $300.00. There is a reason for this. A Stihl MS260 sells for about $650.00. There is a reason for this too. This is analogous to telling someone a 1973 Ford Pinto is a great car because it got you to the grocery store and back, you sold it to some poor shmuck who derives equal pleasure from this luxury automobile. Not trying to be rude, just realistic. Cheers.



i never saw a 141 for that much.i sure didn't pay that for mine.the ford pinto was never a great car and the only reason i sold it was because it's easier to grab a top handle and he needed it more than i did.i sold it for what i paid for it.$175


----------



## hornett22 (Jul 24, 2007)

*oh ,by the way................*

my 141 was 100x the saw my 025 was.that was an elevator in an outhouse if i ever saw one.


----------



## Justsaws (Jul 24, 2007)

Most saws are going to be 100x the saw that an 025 is.


----------



## IlikeAsh (Feb 27, 2013)

I've a 136 for the last 9 years. running a .325 chain and cut enough timber to heat the house every year with it. So far I've no complaints.The only work I,ve had to do was a carb kit.My local dealer told me I was lucky to have a 136 and not the later model as no kit is available for it due to cheaper manafacturing.You have to replace the whole carb.Don't know if this is true but that's what the man said!


----------



## mattinky (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a 36 that has been a fine little saw and never, ever gives me any problems


----------



## locofrog (Feb 27, 2013)

i dont understand the thread. if you have an opinion of a saw and it cant be changed, then dont ask people for reasons to feel any different about it. but most importantly don't ass-u-me that your "opinion" is automatically the only correct one. it sounds like you're very happy with the husky and i'm a husky guy as well but... i have a 137 and i consider it a turd lol.

loco


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2013)

Justsaws said:


> Most saws are going to be 100x the saw that an 025 is.


Ouch!!! How can you say that??????


----------



## Aussiesawz (Jul 11, 2018)

So 3yrs after the smoke clears here (or outhouse stench?) I buy one off eBay for about 175US. Looks like it's hardly been used! god help me if it's a poulan in any form. My dad bought one of those new when I was 12, he let me do all the cutting with it and I totally destroyed it in about two winters cutting old dryed Aussie hardwood. Regular forcing of a blunt saw will do that I found, anyway, We bought a husqvarna 61 hardwood as its replacement in about 1988 and .. I think .. is still going strong .. not sure exactly as my exes bf scored from her shed along with other goodies and hocked it last year the dickhead. So how far have I downgraded? I'll let y'all know soon


----------



## m2theb (Jun 29, 2019)

I’ve got a 136 on the bench now that runs and idles and I’m trying to decide whether to put much effort now or save it for crappy day in January.
I also have a 141 that surprises me with the strength it has after a minor muffler mod. And it’s not really a mod but a fix. And the 136 has the same issue. The inlet to the muffler is smaller than the cylinder exhaust. Make that change.


----------

